# Mine Ore carts??



## concretepumper

Has anyone built their own mine ore cars or carts. Not sure which is correct. My layout is looking like a silver mine sorta so I have been thinking some little ore carts to come out of the mine tunnel would look cool. I am thinking scratch built so I don't have to $pend. I have scrap cheapie rolling stock and a good stock of Balsa wood to work with. I just need a little direction and a shove off! I know one of you here will have something to help. If not Sean might whip up a quick How to: Mine Cart tutorial. :cheeky4: Thanks in advance guys!

Here is a pic of the Mine tunnel where something like this would look cool I think!


----------



## tooter

Hey pumper, 

I'm working on a nifty set of mining ore cars from a Comstock Cars kit...










They're different from most other mining cars in that they roll on standard HO track, and so can travel anywhere on the layout. I'm going to have a mine with two track connected entrances so that the cars can be pulled in one and and out the other. 

Also scratchbuilt this little wood and metal flat car from spare parts...









...and was going to make it an ore car until I found the kit which is much nicer.

Your mountains are looking *really good!* 

Greg


----------



## NIMT

concretepumper,
Surprisingly enough I am facing the same dilemma. I have some N scale track that I've been saving for such a purpose. But I do not have any ore cars or loco for the mine yet. I have been studying Choo Choo's cars for some time now and I think he's got it down to a science!
I think that I am going to have to hire him set up my mining operations!


----------



## tooter

Found these dumping mine cars by MiniTrains. They roll on N gauge track but the cart scale itself `looks~ like it might be HOn30...










Greg


----------



## concretepumper

Hey thanks guys! I am liking the idea of using N scale to represent the narrow tracks used in a mine. Hmmm........... Maybe even power that little section so it could possibly run? Maybe even like a reversing trolley in and out of the mine? I don't know if I could pull it off but I bet a few of you here could!  Then I could copy you!  Lol. That would be so cool running at low speed on its own while you run operations!


----------



## shaygetz

Been kicked in that direction by a friend, who gave me these 5 little carts he found in a box lot...yes, they are on N scale trucks...the question is, can you guess what these are made from? My plan is a slight modification to make them couple and look more like ore carts...


----------



## gc53dfgc

OH MY GOSH MONOPOLY HOUSES! I got this one.

Or I guess they could be Monopoly Hotels. depends on the original color.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Actually, I believe that would be hotels, too small for houses.


----------



## novice

That's pretty clever actually - quite creative.


----------



## shaygetz

Yep...Monopoly hotels...pretty clever I thought, would like to know the modeler who made them.


----------



## tjcruiser

Dohh! 

"“Do Not Pass Go, Do Not Collect $200 ... Go Directly to Jail!"

Pretty clever little cars ...


----------



## NIMT

Here is a quick simple solution for couplings of you little hotel cars.


----------



## tooter

The Comstock HO gauge mining ore cars are now being stained painted and assembled...


----------



## concretepumper

choo choo said:


> The Comstock HO gauge mining ore cars are now being stained painted and assembled...


Lookin' great bud! Do you need my address for when the paint dries? Lol. Man I gotta find some of those! Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

concretepumper said:


> Lookin' great bud! Do you need my address for when the paint dries? Lol. Man I gotta find some of those! Great job. :thumbsup:


They're pretty pricey from ComstockCarshops.com... $33. I got a set off of an ebay auction for $24. Here's what they will look like when they're totally completed...


----------



## NIMT

Are you going to fill them with iron pyrite to complete the look?
Or are you rich enough for real gold?


----------



## tooter

They're planned to be used to mine coal to power the steam engines and to feed a furnace for metal smelting. That's why they're black.


----------



## x_doug_x

lol choo choo, good job on the cars, i like them and never would have imagined they would be that expensive.


----------



## tooter

Yeah, pricy little buggers. The kits are *beautifully* designed, with all die cast chassis, metal DC wheelsets, metal bin bolsters, dump levers brake wheels link and pin couplers, laser cut wooden platforms, and resin ore bins with wooden top strip edge trims.

They're also quite unusual little cars in that they're the *only* ones I've found that are *both* HO scale *and* run on HO gauge track. I want to be able to run everything everywhere without any restrictions, so even the mines will use HO track. 

Greg


----------



## x_doug_x

nice...


----------

